# Microphone options for Skype on a G5 Powermac



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Microphone options for Skype on a G5 Powermac?*

Okay, so last night I found my Plantronics PC headset and plugged it into the back of my G5 Powermac to try.

After a test audio iChat with Comprehab last night, we determined that the audio line-in jack on the back of the Powermac needs a pre-amplified audio signal. With the sound preferences panel, I couldn't detect any microphone sound being input, even with tweaking.

Here are the specs of the G5 Powermac's analog audio line-in:









How are other people using Skype and what microphones and/or headsets are you using?


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

For Skype, I use a Logitech Premium USB Headset. Works great. I also just picked up a USB VOIP Phone for $29 (http://www.factorydirect.ca/catalog/product_spec.php?pcode=AU1000), but I haven't tried it out yet.

Any USB headset should work. Something about digital line-in signals... See Post #13 by gordguide in this thread http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=25799&page=2&pp=10&highlight=Skype for a good explanation.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

yo_paully said:


> For Skype, I use a Logitech Premium USB Headset. Works great. I also just picked up a USB VOIP Phone for $29 (http://www.factorydirect.ca/catalog/product_spec.php?pcode=AU1000), but I haven't tried it out yet.
> 
> Any USB headset should work. Something about digital line-in signals... See Post #13 by gordguide in this thread http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=25799&page=2&pp=10&highlight=Skype for a good explanation.


Let us know how that USB handset works out, will ya?  That's a great price point for one and I've been looking for a while.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I've seen those VOIP handsets in the Factory Direct flyers and mentioned over in the RFD forums.

Please do advise if they work with Macs and without any issues with Skype.

Thanks for the info. I think that an iMic purchase is in my future.


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

mguertin said:


> Let us know how that USB handset works out, will ya?  That's a great price point for one and I've been looking for a while.


I tried out the VOIP phone over the weekend and thought it was OK. It worked fine with Skype. 

Personally, I prefer the headset over the handset. I thought that the sound was clearer through the headset. The person on the other end didn't have a problem hearing, so the mic seemed to work fine. 

Not bad, not great.

I guess you get what you pay for - $29.


----------



## stargurl (Oct 27, 2004)

I've got that USB handset (but from ebay, not FD) and use it nearly every day to talk to my partner, who lives in Belgium.

It works well (I have a Mac mini), but I think I'd prefer something handsfree.


----------

